# هدية العيد الى اعضاء هندسة الاتصالات وخاصة الى المهندس اون لاين دورة كاملة لتعلم الفايب اوبتك



## عماد الكبير (11 سبتمبر 2010)

ان الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله من شرور انفسنا وسيئات اعملنا من يهد الله فلا مضل له ويضلل فلا هادى له واشهد ان لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له وان محمدا عبده ورسوله , اليوم ليس ككل يوم لن اليوم عيد علينا جميعا وكل عام والامة الاسلامية بخير فلذللك قررت اعطائكم هدية بسيطة اهديها الى اعضاء هندسة الاتصالات وخاصة العضو الكريم المهندس اون لاين الذى كنت وعدته بان اكمل معه دورة الالياف البصرية والاتصالات الضوئية ولكن الوقت دهمنى والظروف والمرض لم يسمحوا لى بتكملتها ولذللك قررت برفع هذا الدورة واهدائها لكم جميعا لعلكم تسنفيدوا والله الموفق . 






هذة الدوره تشمل كتب بالعربي و الانجليزي و سلايدات شرح و فيديوهات و صور الشرح من كبلات الشبكه العاديه الي الكبلات البحريه وهذه الدوره التي تم تدريسها من خلال شركة المصرية للاتصالات .

 وتشمل هذه الدورة 3 اجزاء :

الجزء الاول : الجزء النظرى وهو عبارة عن شرح تفصيلى عن انواع كابلات الفايبر والفرق بينها وكان ايضا من ضمنة جزء يشرح ال (gbone) والذى يتفرع منة التكنولوجياالتى بدأت ان تدخل بلادنا العربية وهو نظام (ftth(fiber to the home 
الجزء الثانى : وهو طرق اللحام وكيفية تجهيز الكابل ثم استخدام ماكينة اللحام 
الجزء الثالث  :وهو طرق القياس وكيفية استخدام اجهزة القياس ومنها على سبيل المثال جهاز (otdr]







 حجم الدورة 
قبل الضغط 656 مب 
وبعد الضغط 487.5 مب 

 قد حان وقت التحميل مع الروابط الصاروخية 

  PART 1 

  PART 2 

  PART 3  

  PART 4

  PART 5

و هذا فيديو يشرح طريقة عمل الالياف الضوئية 





مهم جدا :  رجاء الى كل من سيحمل الدورة والفيديو ان يغلق صوت الموسيقى الموجود فى الفيديو الاخير وفى فيديو داخل الدورة استحلفكم بالله ان تغلقكوا حتى لا أخذ انا ذنب ولقد تعبت فى البحث فى منتديات كثيرة حتى اعثر على برنامج لفصل الموسيقى عن الفيديوهات ولم اعثر على شئ ولذللك برجاء اخذ هذا فى الاعتبار . 

 وللامانة العلمية منقول 









​


----------



## الذئبي (11 سبتمبر 2010)

الله عليك يا كبير


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (13 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام والجميع بالف الف خير 
تسلم ياصديقي العزيز وانا اسف عن الانقطاع 
وتحياي للجميع


----------



## alraadallamaa (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مبارك عبد الله (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## abshan (18 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## عماد الكبير (18 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وعطرنى مروركم العطر وكل عام وانتم بخير​


----------



## الأعجوبة2 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي العزيز : أين الرابط


----------



## عماد الكبير (19 نوفمبر 2010)

الروابط هى part 1 ,part 2 ,part3 , part 4 , part 5 اضغط على كل كلمة منهم وكل عام وانتم بخير 


الأعجوبة2 قال:


> أخي العزيز : أين الرابط


​


----------



## كونى عائشة (19 نوفمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله
جزاك الله خيرااااا


----------



## balzac406 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

thank you so much


----------



## محمد جعبري (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي

انا لسا بدري عليي هذه الدورات لانه مش راح اتواصل معها بالشكل الصحيح لاني لسا جديد بالاتصالات...ان شاء الله يالايام القادمة أتعلم من خبرتكو


----------



## م.احمد الطيب (25 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم .......


----------



## حسام الكريطي (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عماد الكبير (18 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم اخوانى الكرام وانشاء الله تستفديوا من هذا الدورة الرائعة


----------



## engg fouad (5 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## elqassar (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## عماد الكبير (16 فبراير 2011)




----------



## ehab_quano (17 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ألف شكر على هذه الدورة المميزة و جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## HSPA (22 فبراير 2011)

الله يحفظك ياكبيييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## mohamed haytham (23 فبراير 2011)

Good


----------



## modyz5 (15 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وربنا جعلك كل دقيقة ضاعت منك وكل جهد بذلته يكون ف ميزان حسناتك


----------



## powerman83 (6 مايو 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/?jydk5wmzdyc
http://www.mediafire.com/?jyjmxqnyzm2
http://www.mediafire.com/?dwmyzzzimmm
http://www.mediafire.com/?jnhjoztmuj4
http://www.mediafire.com/?xyyyedkfdm2
http://www.mediafire.com/?hyo2onnitw3


----------



## noorsuf (19 يوليو 2011)

*مشكور*

ألف شكر


----------



## Eng'r.Firas (25 يوليو 2011)

الروابط لاتعمل .... الملفات غير موجودة على الموقع

وشكراً لكم اخي...


----------



## طالب طفشان (26 يوليو 2011)

الالف شكر على المجهود الجبار كنت محتاجة 
والله إنك الأول:12:


----------



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (28 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
ياريت تنزل الروابط مرة اخرى لأنه يقول لي الملفات غير موجودة


----------



## eng.microwave (28 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك لكن الروابط لا تعمل جميعها حيث يقول file not found


----------



## حيدر زهراو (28 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## عماد الكبير (29 يوليو 2011)

*
جزاكم الله كل خير 

و كل عام وانتم بخير 

والامة الاسلامية بخير 

وساموحونى على تأخير نظرا للظروف 

وان شاء الله قريبا سوف ارفع لكم الكورس على اكتر من رابط سريع 

وربنا يوفقكم ورشرفتونى بمرورك العطر 

وشكرا لل powerman83 شكرا ليك يا هندسة يا غالى ...

*


----------



## E g y p t (31 يوليو 2011)

تسلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## E g y p t (31 يوليو 2011)

ناااااااااااااااااااااااااايس


----------



## مظفر الظفيري (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## midomido99 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## اواءءءءءء (19 أكتوبر 2011)

_اتقى الله يااخى الرابط لا يعمل
برجاء وضع رابط يعمل لان الموضوع ليس لة اي معنى بدون موضوع
_​


----------



## اواءءءءءء (19 أكتوبر 2011)

*هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t220072-4.html#ixzz1bFkx60Ht

*​*برجاء وضع رابط يعمل لان الموضوع ليس لة اي معنى بدون موضوع 
برجاء من الادارة اتخاذ اللازم وشكرا....................
*


----------



## nvufet (26 أكتوبر 2011)

جميع الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## حاسوبية ^__^ (4 نوفمبر 2011)

كل عام وانت بخير بس عندي سؤال احنا هذا الماده ندرسها في الجامعة واسمها فايبر بس انا مزال محديتهش فهي علي شن تتكلام وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حسين ابو محمد (5 مارس 2014)

اخوان الله يحفظكم ممكن تعلموني طريقة تحميل هذه الملفات لان كلما احاول تطلعلي هذه الصفحة (Free Wallpaper, Desktop Backgrounds)
ممكن تساعدوني لاني بامس الحاجة لهذه الملفات... مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ahmedabohany (10 مارس 2014)

الروابط لاتعمل ارجو منك اعادة الرفع وشكرا


----------

